# Wishlist Recordings Only Thread



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

We have a latest purchases thread but this one is devoted to recordings that you want that you don't own yet or are saving your pennies up for.

I have three major ones on my wishlist so far:





















I have a few benjy's that I need to save for the downloads .

Callas, Beethoven (Pollini), and Brahms complete are going to be totally fab!

So what recordings (CD's, vinyl, DVD's, Blu-rays, downloads) are on your wishlist but you don't have yet?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm waiting over a month for the Gustav Leonhardt Well Tempered Clavier, Book Two by J.S. Bach to finally arrive here from Japan. Starting to get really pissed!!!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I'm waiting over a month for the Gustav Leonhardt Well Tempered Clavier, Book Two by J.S. Bach to finally arrive here from Japan. Starting to get really pissed!!!


Do you mean this: http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Well-Tempered-Klavier-II/dp/B000001TW5/ref=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1419894003&sr=1-2&keywords=gustav+leonhardt+well-tempered


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

That Callas I completely am with you on. The Beethoven too, and (less explicitly) why not the Brahms too? 

"What that good sir ordered please"


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just found this cycle that I really want to procure too:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

This thread already exists  It's called Recordings you are considering.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> This thread already exists  It's called Recordings you are considering.


Ooops I would have never guessed that this existed already.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I am waiting for Philips to re-issue Claudio Arrau's recordings of Schumann's piano works (re-issued twice in sets, then deleted). I don't know what's wrong with this company.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is another recording that I desire based on some work that mahlerian showed me this afternoon:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

albertfallickwang said:


> Ooops I would have never guessed that this existed already.


I would view it as the wish list is recordings you have been considering and now definitely want. So the threads are not exactly the same.

Before starting a new thread I try to do a Google search using talkclassical.com and some key words. Sometimes it picks up a similar thread and I just post to it.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I would view it as the wish list is recordings you have been considering and now definitely want. So the threads are not exactly the same.
> 
> Before starting a new thread I try to do a Google search using talkclassical.com and some key words. Sometimes it picks up a similar thread and I just post to it.


True that... the threads have different intentions methinks


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dang it just found another box set that I am desperate to get!

one of my favs of all time


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> We have a latest purchases thread but this one is devoted to recordings that you want that you don't own yet or are saving your pennies up for.
> 
> I have three major ones on my wishlist so far:
> 
> ...


I'd put that Brahms at the top of your list. It's an absolute joy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2014)

I have now listened to three of Aribert Reimann's operas, but something tells me I'm going to have to burn some coin to hunt down Das Schloss. But it's a Kafka novel set to music, so I must!


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I am waiting for this set of Charles Rosen. Many of this recordings are in cd for the first time


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Heliogabo said:


> View attachment 59885
> 
> 
> I am waiting for this set of Charles Rosen. Many of this recordings are in cd for the first time


Cool beans I am going to have to get our SLC downtown library to order that box set then. Seems like quite a few people really relish this complete set.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

My wishlist is about 60 items long at the moment. Included are all the Huelgas Ensemble discs that I don't own yet.
I will just post pictures of those that are near the top of my list because I've been waiting for them the longest.

Gardiner's Mozart Opera Box.








Mercury Living Presence Box 2








Great Cathedral Organs


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

MagneticGhost said:


> My wishlist is about 60 items long at the moment. Included are all the Huelgas Ensemble discs that I don't own yet.
> I will just post pictures of those that are near the top of my list because I've been waiting for them the longest.
> 
> Gardiner's Mozart Opera Box.
> ...


Feel free to post all 60 wishlist items here  I can't wait to see what you want.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I've got Marin Marais' "Pièces de Viole du cinquième Livre, 1725" on my Wish List.

http://www.amazon.com/Marin-Marais-...UTF8&qid=1419965080&sr=1-1&keywords=classical

Just waiting for the price to come down a bit.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

lol.... It would take a long time. But I'll post a few more.
I really would like this hyperion Schumann Lieder set to complement my Schubert set (although the Schubert is Naxos not Hyperion - couldn't afford that)








Nixon in China is one of my favourite operas. Would like to actually see it instead of just listening to it. This will remain on my list but I live in hope that it will be available to watch online at some point as I don't tend to buy DVDs. I only watch them once or twice so normally rent.








I've got a lot of Messiaen - but I'm always tempted by complete editions. My main reason for buying this is the inclusion of the mega opera St Francis of Assisi. On it's own it's about 40 - so I may as well spend a bit more and get additional goodies. Oliver Latry does the organ work apparently and I have none of his performances. Just waiting for this to drop in price.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2014)

I really want both of the RCA Living Stereo box sets, but am coming close to critical mass that it won't be worth the money to buy the first one, as I already have so many from that set.

I have been wanting to purchase the Complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas recorded by Wilhelm Kempff for a long time. He remains my favorite interpreter of Beethoven's solo piano repertoire.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

My list includes about 700 CDs at the moment. Yes, I know I am a freak.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

MagneticGhost said:


> lol.... It would take a long time. But I'll post a few more.
> I really would like this hyperion Schumann Lieder set to complement my Schubert set (although the Schubert is Naxos not Hyperion - couldn't afford that)
> View attachment 59900
> 
> ...


The Messiaen set is of good quality, but I doubt it'll get much cheaper.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Morimur said:


> My list includes about 700 CDs at the moment. Yes, I know I am a freak.


Wow that is a lot... any samples or highlights from what you want?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ooooooo just found this box set that my stepdad had suggested 















He was Woody Allen's pianist  (not but he did all of Manhattan movie music apparently).


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> Just found this cycle that I really want to procure too:
> 
> View attachment 59826


Unless you are a die-hard Jansons fan, you might find this set disappointing.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I wish every new harpsichord recording of J.S. Bach's WTC and keyboard partitas that are newly released would automatically be sent to my home.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I wish every new harpsichord recording of J.S. Bach's WTC and keyboard partitas that are newly released would automatically be sent to my home.


If you receive any played on the correct instrument (the modern piano, of course) please forward them on to me. :devil:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I wish every new harpsichord recording of J.S. Bach's WTC and keyboard partitas that are newly released would automatically be sent to my home.


Here you go man:









After clavi introduction of that Rameau bit to me, I really have been jonesing for this box set now:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

KenOC said:


> If you receive any played on the correct instrument (the modern piano, of course) please forward them on to me. :devil:


Believe me. They will all be factory sealed and UNOPENED!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> Here you go man:
> 
> View attachment 59990
> 
> ...


No freakin' way!! Harpsichord only.

Pollini + Bach = hpowders window jump!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I will soon have specific recordings from the following composers on my wishlist: Poulenc, Nielsen and Rameau

I just haven't narrowed down which recordings yet...


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

hpowders said:


> No freakin' way!! Harpsichord only.
> 
> Pollini + Bach = hpowders window jump!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Don't go! LOL...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Don't go! LOL...


Okay. I came in off the ledge. I live about three feet off the ground anyway.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dang, I just saw this and want to add this to my list of wants!









Mutterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

The complete symphonies of Antanas Rekašius (1928-2003) is what I'm waiting for:

Symphony No.1 
Symphony No.2
Symphony No.3 
Symphony No.4 
Symphony No.5 _Segments_
Symphony No.6 
Symphony No.7 _In Memoriam_
Symphony No.8
Symphony No.9

It seems too few of these have been issued on recordings.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I want a CD copy of this album:









It's an import unfortunately so hard to find .


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I wish I could find this at a better price than the $50 they want on Amazon:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Been angling for this recording badly:









Huge fan of Karajan and Seefried.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

dholling said:


> I am waiting for Philips to re-issue Claudio Arrau's recordings of Schumann's piano works (re-issued twice in sets, then deleted). I don't know what's wrong with this company.


Phillips doesn't exist anymore


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Triplets said:


> Phillips doesn't exist anymore


Phillips is now owned by Decca so their releases are under that moniker.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Okay. I came in off the ledge. I live about three feet off the ground anyway.


I've got Leonhardt on CD playing both Books of WTC; it was a cheapie from the Musical Heritage Society about 20 years ago.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> Do you mean this: http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Well-Tempered-Klavier-II/dp/B000001TW5/ref=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1419894003&sr=1-2&keywords=gustav+leonhardt+well-tempered


Yeah, but I got it for much less, except....I don't freakin have it!!!!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just found out that this box set is only now $20?!?









Sorry Glenn Gould LOL.... 11 discers.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I wish that I could collate all of my iTunes wishlist into a pdf and show you guys what i have on it.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

All of Jordi Savall & Hisperion XX / Hisperion XXI. _All of it._


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Wanting the imported CD version with sleeves (no iTunes version available) to replace a torrented FLAC.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I like her just fine without sleeves :tiphat:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Heliogabo said:


> View attachment 59885
> 
> 
> I am waiting for this set of Charles Rosen. Many of this recordings are in cd for the first time


I have some Schumann by him - the Davidsbündlertänze and Carnaval - he does a great job in these pieces, imo.

On my wishlist:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I have some Schumann by him - the Davidsbündlertänze and Carnaval - he does a great job in these pieces, imo.
> 
> On my wishlist:
> 
> ...


That Tokyo SQ box set looks mighty fine . I have it on my iTunes wishlist.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

PetrB said:


> All of Jordi Savall & Hisperion XX / Hisperion XXI. _All of it._


How many CD's is that box set?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This is on my wish list:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2015)

Newest Saariaho disc on Ondine, of course!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Schnittke - Peer Gynt (BIS)
Schnittke - Life With an Idiot (Sony)
Shostakovich - Symphony no. 4 (Melodiya)
Shostakovich - Symphony no. 14 (Russian Disc)
Hindemith - Cardillac (DG)
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel (Philips)
Tubin - Complete Symphonies (BIS)

First five off-limits at current prices unless I benefit from an unexpected windfall of some substance.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

To supercede my January 19 post (above), and to tempt me to expand my range of symphonic listening, I am putting this one on my wish list:









Includes:
CDs 1 5: Beethoven Complete Symphonies + Egmont Overture
CDs 6 9: Brahms Complete Symphonies + Tragic & Academic Festival Overtures, Haydn Variations, Hungarian Dances Nos. 1, 3 & 10
CDs 10 18: Bruckner Complete Symphonies
CDs 19 28: Mahler Complete Symphonies
CDs 29 30: Schumann Complete Symphonies + Genoveva & Manfred Overtures
CDs 31 36: Tchaikovsky Complete Symphonies + Capriccio Italien, 1812 Overture, Slavonic March, Francesca da Rimini, The Storm , Romeo and Juliet fantasy-overture after Shakespeare


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Tubin - Complete Symphonies (BIS)


Lovely symphonies, though unfortunately there are some serious limitations in the recording quality--especially on the disk including the 4th (my favorite). I'd encourage you to sample them as well as alternative performances before pulling the trigger (if you haven't already). I mention this because BIS is usually so reliable.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Blancrocher said:


> Lovely symphonies, though unfortunately there are some serious limitations in the recording quality--especially on the disk including the 4th (my favorite). I'd encourage you to sample them as well as alternative performances before pulling the trigger (if you haven't already). I mention this because BIS is usually so reliable.


Thanks for the tip. From my original list posted back in January I've only managed to get the Prokofiev!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have the DVD and want this CD, which appears to be the soundtrack with same singers as on the DVD. It is the only complete recording (200 minutes) of this opera I know of. However, I only find one copy on Amazon, Half, or Ebay, and they want $590.41 for it.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

A few recordings that I'm most interested in getting next:

Haydn - String Quartets op.76, 77, and 103










Gliere - Symphony no. 3, "Ilya Muromets"










Martinu - Piano Concertos


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I have the DVD and want this CD, which appears to be the soundtrack with same singers as on the DVD. It is the only complete recording (200 minutes) of this opera I know of. However, I only find one copy on Amazon, Half, or Ebay, and they want $590.41 for it.


That's daylight robbery, that is


----------

